# Apple Pollination 09



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

*Amazing!*

Your photos should be in a book about bees and pollination! Nice hive set ups. It's like a dream for me.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Nice Pics Matt. Hope to see you at the Purdue meeting in June.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do you like your covers? Do the boards on the bottom of the pallets fit inside the cover boards? And lock into position for a more staedy ride?


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

The covers are alright. The boards on the bottom of the pallets fit inside the cover boards but it is not a tight fit. You can move them one way or the other. It has saved me once though. Some of the covers I have been disapointed in cause they ain't that old and they fall apart easy.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

First photo makes a nice wallpaper.


----------

